# Two Horses



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

I know someone that had a horse that led a blind horse. The horses were very old and the horse that led the blind one got sick. so they put them both down to prevent the blind one from being sad and scared.


----------



## BrwnEyedGrl (Jul 4, 2008)

Yay when I got this email in my inbox it rang true to me too. I volly at a local horse rescue & they have close to the same set up. Brough a tear to my eye.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

My horse was in a field for years with a a really old little blind pony mare and 2 horse mares. I remember going over there one time and the 2 mares and my gelding were racing around the place screaming like this blood curdeling whinny. We thought for sure the pony had died. or gotten lost. We walked the pasture and way up top in the woods there was an old farm shed that had grown over and broken down, she was in there, just standing... I don't know if she had fallen asleep and the others had wandered off not realizing she wasnt with them or what. But when I found her, she came right out and followed me down the hill. The other horses calmed right down. She just followed sound I geuss... I'm not sure how she got around, but they never left her alone again...


----------



## BrwnEyedGrl (Jul 4, 2008)

I think its so amazing that horses (or any animal 4 that fact) just seem to "know" when something is wrong or another animal has a disadvantage. The owner of the rescue I was talking about told me that if the horses seem to wander away from "Pops" the blind horse, they freak out crying out & looking for him until they get back to them. LOL. It's amazing. It's not like they understood us "humans" saying now Pop's is blind so you need to watch out for him. 

Animals are just truly amazing to me.


----------

